# So what when a gorgeous 17 year old comes onto YOU?



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

How do you honestly handle it?....


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Do you have a thing about girls under the age of 18?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

I wouldn't be in a situation were a 17 year old would have that opportunity. That's not even legal drinking age.

Stop trying to justify your unhealthy obsession with school girls, you're a 50+ year old man FFS!


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> I wouldn't be in a situation were a 17 year old would have that opportunity. That's not even legal drinking age.
> 
> Stop trying to justify your unhealthy obsession with school girls, you're a 50+ year old man FFS!


 He's over 50? Seriously? Dam, sickening!!!

Though all his threads are tbh.


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

whats the obsession with young inexperienced girls - id rarther have a full figured experienced with life and sex women all day long


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh I'm a paedo am I? Bollocks. I just think you're ugly bastards who would never find yourself in that 'predicament'.....


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

it would depend on the settings of your moral compass


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mildo said:


> Do you have a thing about girls under the age of 18?


 He never mentioned girls.


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

situation mate all situation but it is a legal age that is your argument but your own morals might be different?


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

bigjons said:


> whats the obsession with young inexperienced girls - id rarther have a full figured experienced with life and sex women all day long


 So would I. But that's not the question....


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

duranman said:


> Oh I'm a paedo am I? Bollocks. I just think you're ugly bastards who would never find yourself in that 'predicament'.....


 No one has called you a paedo, though you seem to be doing a good job of that yourself 

FYI, I paedophile is someone who targets children before puberty.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Mildo said:


> He's over 50? Seriously? Dam, sickening!!!
> 
> Though all his threads are tbh.


 http://www.hentai-foundry.com/user/DuranMan/profile

https://www.illicitencounters.com/member/profile/show/694958/page/3/gender/Male/ageFrom/50/ageTo/59/mode/search/county/33/return/1/cpage/25

Denis Duran, Ealing. I should really buy some 192.com tokens.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

duranman said:


> So would I. But that's not the question....


 then you may as well have asked the same question about a 12 year old.

The fact you put her at legal age doesnt really hide your preference.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ide report them to the police for harassment...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Teenagers are useless a sex...

Need to teach them everything


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> http://www.hentai-foundry.com/user/DuranMan/profile
> 
> https://www.illicitencounters.com/member/profile/show/694958/page/3/gender/Male/ageFrom/50/ageTo/59/mode/search/county/33/return/1/cpage/25
> 
> Denis Duran, Ealing. I should really buy some 192.com tokens.


 Change the tune ugly....


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

banzi said:


> then you may as well have asked the same question about a 12 year old.
> 
> The fact you put her at legal age doesnt really hide your preference.


 I love women. Not ageist pal...


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

duranman said:


> Change the tune ugly....


 Ugly? What is this, high school? Oh wait, you seem to like teenagers though!


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Ugly? What is this, high school? Oh wait, you seem to like teenagers though!


 Oh amateur deduction with you. I'd wager you're a right dog


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

duranman said:


> I love women. Not ageist pal...


 17 year olds are not women, they are children, especially to a 55 year old man.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

If a 17 year old girl approaches a 55 year old man it means you are sending out the wrong signals.

Filthy ****er.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

banzi said:


> If a 17 year old girl approaches a 55 year old man it means you are sending out the wrong signals.
> 
> Filthy ****er.


 Would a 17 year old come onto Brad Pitt or Johnny Depp?.......


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

duranman said:


> Would a 17 year old come onto Brad Pitt or Johnny Depp?.......


 If they were leering at them and giving them the green light then yes.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

banzi said:


> If they were leering at them and giving them the green light then yes.


 Bollocks


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Careful now, if a 50yr old started entertaining me when u was 17 my dad and brothers would have done him some serious damage. It's not the sort of thing Dads take kindly to so I wouldn't recommend it or else get yourself some good health or life insurance


 hes 55 FFS.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

duranman said:


> Bollocks


 Most 55 year old men dont get approached by 17 year old girls , its not because they are unattractive, its just they dont put themselves out there.

For you to be even discussing this is a little creepy, this might be your last thread , so enjoy it.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Depends on your situation imo. If it's someone you met at work and you got on well and decided to go out that's one thing. She's over 16 so it's not illegal in this country.

If the only reason your wanting to sleep with her is cuz she's so young and she's close to being underage but you can't be arrested then there's an issue with you.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Depends on your situation imo. If it's someone you met at work and you got on well and decided to go out that's one thing. She's over 16 so it's not illegal in this country.
> 
> If the only reason your wanting to sleep with her is cuz she's so young and she's close to being underage but you can't be arrested then there's an issue with you.


 hes 55


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> He's an obese, hairy, bald, 55yr old recluse I reckon
> 
> I reckon he has an account on plenty of fish using fake profile pictures, gets girls numbers and tried to get naked pics of them :whistling:


 Have you found the link on my FB page?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

If it's the legality issue take her to Spain and crack on, it'll be legal then. For me it wouldn't be my thing legal or not, too young. I tend to make choices on my moral compass as opposed to the law deciding for me


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)




----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

i think you are a bad person


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Not really been on Facebook much bar to check the odd thing quickly... I'll have a look


 I was just joking, Im not on POF. FFS.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Plate said:


> View attachment 119640


 What did you type into Google to get that?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> What did you type into Google to get that?


 I'm probably being monitored now


----------



## Xaos (Oct 10, 2015)

There is nothing wrong with it, you're just teaching them what to do in later life.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

I would not be with a girl under 18. im 34 and think under 18 is still a kid. just my opinion though.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Teenagers are useless a sex...
> 
> Need to teach them everything


 Thats why we have to step up and show them how it works.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Mogadishu said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > Teenagers are useless a sex...
> ...


I used to lie about my age my last years of clubbing..?

Once they r pissed dosnt matter


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Xaos is duranmans alter ego?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I'd do it if I were single.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> hes 55


 She's old enough to make her own choice/mistake mate. It wouldn't be happening if she was my daughter mind you. Then again if someone makes her happy and provides for her isn't that what you want?

If a 55 year old man just wants to get close to underage without going to prison then that's another matter


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> She's old enough to make her own choice/mistake mate. It wouldn't be happening if she was my daughter mind you. Then again if someone makes her happy and provides for her isn't that what you want?
> 
> If a 55 year old man just wants to get close to underage without going to prison then that's another matter


 If a 55 year old man finds a 17 year old girl as fair game then he must a learning difficulty.

WTF could he possibly have in common with her if he was a well rounded adult?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> If a 17 year old girl approaches a 55 year old man it means you are sending out the wrong signals.
> 
> Filthy ****er.


 Lol @ filthy ****er!!


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

I used to s**t it when 17 year old girls have me the eye and came on to me. I was 14 at the time so I didn't have much in the way of skills to follow it through so I just stuck to birds my own year


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

The bloke who owns my gym had that issue. 15 yr old girl hanging round the gym. He was in his forties at the time. She would pretend to workout when he did and hang around until no one else was in the gym for one to one time with him. He got worried after a while ,as he initally thought no way would a 15 yr old girl be interested in him in that way. In the end he told her to do one ,when she really did try her luck. She ran out the gym crying telling him she was going to tell her, father, the police, her school that he touched her.

He heard nothing more, but he said there was some sleepless nights next to his wife worried about a knock on the door.

The cook in a pub I know wasn't so lucky. Similar thing happened, she made allegations, they were found to be untrue or not proven whatever by the police but he had the lable 'nonce'. Had to give up his job and move out the area because he was being threatened by the knuckle dragging idiots who live round here.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> If a 55 year old man finds a 17 year old girl as fair game then he must a learning difficulty.
> 
> WTF could he possibly have in common with her if he was a well rounded adult?


 I'm not disagreeing with you mate but technically he isn't doing anything wrong. Wether it's morally wrong or not is upto the person. I'm 26 and think I'm far to old for a 17 year old so it wouldn't happen.

She's old enough to make her own choice and he is old lol


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

What's interesting is all I asked was a question. I never even stressed my allegiance.....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

duranman said:


> What;s interesting is all I asked was a question. I never even stressed my allegiance.....


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

banzi said:


>


 I think everyone on here is intrigued: Have you actually GOT a life pal? Or have the drugs just made you a 50 year old tosspot?...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

duranman said:


> I think everyone on here is intrigued: Have you actually GOT a life pal? Or have the drugs just made you a 50 year old tosspot?...


 Look, just because your fascination with children thread didn't pan out the way you expected it dont get all arsey with me.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Wouldn't be remotely interested in a 17 year old. Late 20s is pushing it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What's his name?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

PaulB said:


> Wouldn't be remotely interested in a 17 year old. Late 20s is pushing it.


 ops a pervert, you wouldnt understand being a normal individaul.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@duranman dresses as mr tumble and hangs around soft-plays


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> @duranman dresses as mr tumble and hangs around soft-plays


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

U RUIN IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

duranman said:


> Oh I'm a paedo am I? Bollocks. I just think you're ugly bastards who would never find yourself in that 'predicament'.....


 U shouldn't find urself in that predicament either...ur in ur 50s??


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

duranman said:


> I think everyone on here is intrigued: Have you actually GOT a life pal? Or have the drugs just made you a 50 year old tosspot?...


 stop flouncing


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> U shouldn't find urself in that predicament either...ur in ur 50s??


 yo know what its like, if you hang around U-18s nightclubs in your private hire taxi, you get to know the youngins


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


>


 I don't think @duranman back-pedalling is as good as that.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> yo know what its like, if you hang around U-18s nightclubs in your private hire taxi, you get to know the youngins


 He's a dirty old man !!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> He's a dirty old man !!!


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> U shouldn't find urself in that predicament either...ur in ur 50s??


 if the little [email protected]@kers hang around outside on the street corner drinking special brew and being loud you can ........

go out and tell them off (they will torment you night after night)

or

go outside turn the charm on give the boys a couple of bob to get more booze and [email protected] off up the local spar and then get the ladies in and give them some very special special brew


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

RUDESTEW said:


> if the little [email protected]@kers hang around outside on the street corner drinking special brew and being loud you can ........
> 
> go out and tell them off (they will torment you night after night)
> 
> ...


 or ignore them?

What the f**k is wrong with confrontational people?


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

ignore them beauties and go down the local bingo hall with their nans .....NOT


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

duranman said:


> How do you honestly handle it?....


 i would just fukc her.but i am just an dirty man with no moral.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

bayliss said:


> i would just fukc her.but i am just an dirty man with no moral.


 even your avi looks disgusted with you.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I think you are just trying to justify your innate urge for a special young lady. Who is she?


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

duranman said:


> How do you honestly handle it?....


 I simply tell them they are too young for me. It's not hard.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm only 26 so I reckon I could get away with it, provided we weren't actually dating and just fu**ing.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

after 6 years on ukm this thread is probably one of the worst that has disgusted me


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I am 29 and I wouldn't go with a 17 years old, like is been already said, your are missing to realise that she is just a child! She may look like a young woman to you while you perving on the way how she dresses up/makes up, but still she is a child and you are 55 for fVck sake!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm nearly 38 ffs. I'd make her a packed lunch and send her on her way.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

What a weird as f**k thread to start. I'd love to inspect your hard drive.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DubSelecta said:


> What a weird as f**k thread to start. I'd love to inspect your hard drive.


Innuendo?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

get2big said:


> I simply tell them they are too young for me. *It's not hard.*


 whats not?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I'm only 26 so I reckon I could get away with it, provided we weren't actually dating and just fu**ing.


 I hope that is a joke......

I am the same age.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

banzi said:


> Most 55 year old men dont get approached by 17 year old girls , its not because they are unattractive, its just they dont put themselves out there.
> 
> *For you to be even discussing this is a little creepy, this might be your last thread , so enjoy it.*


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RUDESTEW said:


> if the little [email protected]@kers hang around outside on the street corner drinking special brew and being loud you can ........
> 
> go out and tell them off (they will torment you night after night)
> 
> ...


 Plain weird.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

that a contradiction in terms if ever iv heard one , lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RUDESTEW said:


> that a contradiction in terms if ever iv heard one , lol


 And this is a Rapey thread if ever I saw one


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I hope that is a joke......
> 
> I am the same age.


 ....right. Well, if a girl came up to me at a club and we ended up going home and shagging, then she turned around and said "I'm 17 btw" I wouldn't really be arsed, she's legal after all. The age gap is too big for a relationship obviously, but a casual (and legal) shag is fine IMO.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> ....right. Well, if a girl came up to me at a club and we ended up going home and shagging, then she turned around and said "I'm 17 btw" I wouldn't really be arsed, she's legal after all. The age gap is too big for a relationship obviously, but a casual and legal shag is fine IMO.


 how old are you?

oops just read you are 26.

Next question, how can a 26 year old male not grasp the fact he is talking to a 17 year old child prior to going home, are you slightly retarded?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> how old are you?


 As I said in my first post mate, 26.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> As I said in my first post mate, 26.


 just seen it, now check my edited post above.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> ....right. Well, if a girl came up to me at a club and we ended up going home and shagging, then she turned around and said "I'm 17 btw" I wouldn't really be arsed, she's legal after all. The age gap is too big for a relationship obviously, but a casual and legal shag is fine IMO.


 I understand it's legal, I just would not want to have sex with a young girl that has not fully developed into a woman. I guess we just have different standards of ethics.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> how old are you?
> 
> oops just read you are 26.
> 
> Next question, how can a 26 year old male not grasp the fact he is talking to a 17 year old child prior to going home, are you slightly retarded?


 Make-up, hair extensions and push-up bras - notorious for making girls look older than they really are. It's a minefield.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I go BALLS DEEP


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Only joking ffs im a primary school teacher


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Make-up, hair extensions and push-up bras - notorious for making girls look older than they really are. It's a minefield.


 talking , I said talking. not looking.

The conversation and her mannerisms would give it away to anyone with an ounce of people skills.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I understand it's legal, I just would not want to have sex with a young girl that has not fully developed into a woman. I guess we just have different standards of ethics.


 Which is totally fine. She's legal and she's consenting, I'm still a young lad, all good in my view.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

But still even with make up push up bra or whatever, still she is 17 you'll notice or sense that after 5 mins that you talking with her (if not less time)


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Which is totally fine. She's legal and she's consenting, I'm still a child myself, all good in my view.


 fixed


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Is 18 ok, or 19, trying to work out what the rules are.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> talking , I said talking. not looking.
> 
> The conversation and her mannerisms would give it away to anyone with an ounce of people skills.


 Not quite as cut and dried as that. I know girls my age that are dumb as f**k and you'd swear they were 10 years younger just by the way they were acting. Whereas my little brother has female friends of about 14-15 years old (don't worry, I'm not looking to shag them!) and they possess the intelligence and maturity to hold a meaningful conversation.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Make-up, hair extensions and push-up bras - notorious for making girls look older than they really are. It's a minefield.


 Your right mate, f**king minefield. It's like playing where's Wally.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

vetran said:


> after 6 years on ukm this thread is probably one of the worst that has disgusted me


 sad thing is these types of threads are popular now,they just run and run..no lock in sight

they love traffic whatever the subject.....im just waiting for the whos fvcked a horse thread tbh.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Not quite as cut and dried as that. I know girls my age that are dumb as f**k and you'd swear they were 10 years younger just by the way they were acting. Whereas my little brother has female friends of about 14-15 years old (don't worry, I'm not looking to shag them!) *and they possess the intelligence and maturity to hold a meaningful conversation.*


 You think that because you are not a fully developed adult yet.

What stopping you wanting to shag them, is it just the legal implications are you just not attracted?


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Not quite as cut and dried as that. I know girls my age that are dumb as f**k and you'd swear they were 10 years younger just by the way they were acting. Whereas my little brother has female friends of about 14-15 years old (don't worry, I'm not looking to shag them!) and they possess the intelligence and maturity to hold a meaningful conversation.


 oh yes you are


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Is 18 ok, or 19, trying to work out what the rules are.


 ****ed if I know mate, I'm getting hauled over the coals here for saying I'd do a 17 year old, surely waiting for a year isn't going to make it all okay? "She's still a child blah blah blah" - yeah, cause people do a whole lot of fu**ing growing up in a single year :lol:


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

banzi said:


> talking , I said talking. not looking.
> 
> The conversation and her mannerisms would give it away to anyone with an ounce of people skills.


 Genuine question, how would a 17 year old talk that different to say a 19 year old? I personally don't think it's that clear cut mate. I know 25 year olds who talk like 15 year olds and 17 year olds who can hold a better conversation than a 30 year old.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

mal said:


> sad thing is these types of threads are popular now,they just run and run..no lock in sight
> 
> they love traffic whatever the subject.....*im just waiting for the whos fvcked a horse thread tbh.*


 Neigh....that wont happen


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Your right mate, f**king minefield. It's like playing where's Wally.
> 
> 
> View attachment 119651


 Yeah, I think considering whether or not a 17 year old is fair game is maybe a tiny bit different to a group of girls still clearly just starting puberty


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Genuine question, how would a 17 year old talk that different to say a 19 year old? I personally don't think it's that clear cut mate. I know 25 year olds who talk like 15 year olds and 17 year olds who can hold a better conversation than a 30 year old.


 maybe its because I'm older.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> You think that because you are not a fully developed adult yet.
> 
> What stopping you wanting to shag them, is it just the legal implications are you just not attracted?


 Well, more because, unlike a 17 year old, they are actually still children. I don't expect you to agree with me on this whole thing anyway or that'd make you a creepy old c**t.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yeah, I think considering whether or not a 17 year old is fair game is maybe a tiny bit different to a group of girls still clearly just starting puberty


 What if they had push-up Bras's, hair extensions and make-up on?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Is 18 ok, or 19, trying to work out what the rules are.


 OP is a 55 year old man, when a man in their early to mid 20s its different


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

banzi said:


> Neigh....that wont happen


 wouldn't do a pony though or Shetland.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> What if they had push-up Bras's and hair extensions and make-up on?


 Given that they still possess a baby-face and a child's figure... They make you look a little older, not put an entire fu**ing decade on you :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Well, more because, unlike a 17 year old, they are actually still children. I don't expect you to agree with me on this whole thing anyway or that'd make you a creepy old c**t.


 in the eyes of the law, you dont seem to mind the age as long as its legal.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

banzi said:


> maybe its because I'm older.


 I've got no doubt you'd talk to a 17 year old and think 'she's a child'. But for say a 25 year old lad in a nightclub, telling the difference between say a 17 year old and 20 year old could be different. They grow up very quickly at 17/18 year old. I feel sorry for parents of young girls going out on the town


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Is 18 ok, or 19, trying to work out what the rules are.


 It all depends on your ethics.

I personally would not feel good to go with someone 10 years younger than me or more.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

mal said:


> wouldn't do a pony though or Shetland.


 you look tall enough


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> in the eyes of the law, you dont seem to mind the age as long as its legal.


 Right, but that just so happens to coincide with the fact that 17 year olds tend to have an adult look about them.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


>


 Best gif I have ever seen.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

banzi said:


> talking , I said talking. not looking.
> 
> The conversation and her mannerisms would give it away to anyone with an ounce of people skills.


 devils advocate here BUT how the fuk would you be able to make the difference between a 17 and 18 year old in a club by the way she spoke?

im in agreement with the age thing but being able to distinguish between the ages is asking a bit much.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

banzi said:


> OP is a 55 year old man, when a man in their early to mid 20s its different


 Oh, totally agree mate. 55 year old man looking to cop off with a 17 year old is bang wrong.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

RUDESTEW said:


> you look tall enough


 stand on a shoe box.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

mal said:


> wouldn't do a pony though or Shetland.


 me neither, midgets dont do it for me.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

im out got a movie to watch (lemon Popsicle)


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

germans and Spanish are are pedo's....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

coke said:


> devils advocate here BUT how the fuk would you be able to make the difference between a 17 and 18 year old in a club by the way she spoke?
> 
> im in agreement with the age thing but being able to distinguish between the ages is asking a bit much.


 we seem to have got a little off topic, the main gist is that the OP is 55 and seeking to have a discussion about sex with 17 year old girls.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> we seem to have got a little off topic, the main gist is that the OP is 55 and seeking to have a discussion about sex with 17 year old girls.


 And what's the verdict sir?


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

grass on the pitch


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

This thread will go on and on forever, it is sad that so many people think is ok to have sex with a child only because they think she looks like an adult.

Very sad.

I'm out got better staff to do than this.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

banzi said:


> we seem to have got a little off topic, the main gist is that the OP is 55 and seeking to have a discussion about sex with 17 year old girls.


 this is true. and i agree like


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mogadishu said:


> And what's the verdict sir?


 Im pretty sure the collective of UKM have already decided.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Given that they still possess a baby-face and a child's figure... They make you look a little older, not put an entire fu**ing decade on you :lol:


 What if you were in South Korea? It would be legal for you then.

Edit: 17-26 practically is an entire decade. Just so that you are aware next time you are out 'clubbing' with young girls.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

mal said:


> sad thing is these types of threads are popular now,they just run and run..no lock in sight


 If I locked it there'd be people upset that it was locked.

Generally I'm against almost all censorship unless there is good reason to do so. People have a right to discuss the topic.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Lorian said:


> If I locked it there'd be people upset that it was locked.
> 
> Generally I'm against almost all censorship unless there is good reason to do so. People have a right to discuss the topic.


 good shout!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

coke said:


> good shout!


 green light.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lorian said:


> If I locked it there'd be people upset that it was locked.
> 
> Generally I'm against almost all censorship unless there is good reason to do so. People have a right to discuss the topic.


 and theres me been reeling it in.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

banzi said:


> whats not?


 Your sexy nipples?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> What if you were in South Korea? It would be legal for you then.
> 
> Edit: 17-26 practically is an entire decade. Just so that you are aware next time you are out 'clubbing' with young girls.


 Similar to what I said to banzi, there's still a massive difference in looking like a child and looking like an adult.

Re: that last part... who give a f**k? If I was 16 and she was 7, obviously that'd be a fu**ing massive problem. We're both consenting young adults, though, is the difference here.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Similar to what I said to banzi, there's still a massive difference in looking like a child and looking like an adult.
> 
> Re: that last part... who give a f**k? If I was 16 and she was 7, obviously that'd be a fu**ing massive problem. We're both consenting young adults, though, is the difference here.


 15 and 17 year olds can look exactly the same, you are not making much sense now.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> This thread will go on and on forever, it is sad that so many people think is ok to have sex with a child only because they think she looks like an adult.
> 
> Very sad.
> 
> I'm out got better staff to do than this.


 If you class a woman that can legally go and buy her own house, live on her own, birth a child, drive a car and many other things, as a child.... okay.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> If you class a woman that can legally go and buy her own house, live on her own, birth a child, learn to drive and many other things, as a child.... okay.


 17 is a child, specially if you are 10 year older than her or more. You want to fVck a 17 years old and tell yourself that she is legal for a bunch of reasons and to feel good with yourself fine. But this does not change my mind, again it is very sad.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> 15 and 17 year olds can look exactly the same, you are not making much sense now.


 Bollocks. I've seen 17 year olds that could pass as a 20 year old, however I've never for the life of me seen to same apply to a 15 year old.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> 17 is a child, specially if you are 10 year older than her or more. You want to fVck a 17 years old and tell yourself that she is legal for a bunch of reasons and to feel good with yourself fine. But this does not change my mind, again it is very sad.


 As I said, if you class a person that can go and live an independent life as a child... clearly we're just splitting hairs. I'm not even 10 years older than a 17 year old, is the thing.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Bollocks. I've seen 17 year olds that could pass as a 20 year old, however I've never for the life of me seen to same apply to a 15 year old.


 Are you saying a 15 year old cant pass for 17?

You are arguing against your own point of view if you are.

You are basing your whole principle of sleeping with someone based on the legal issue.

Hey as long as shes old enough that fine., want me to quote you?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Similar to what I said to banzi, there's still a massive difference in looking like a child and looking like an adult.
> 
> Re: that last part... who give a f**k? If I was 16 and she was 7, obviously that'd be a fu**ing massive problem. We're both consenting young adults, though, is the difference here.


 I am not comparing you to a paedophile and it is perfectly legal for you to have sex with young girls. As far as my personal morals are concerned though I consider it wrong.

If your parents turned up to say Hi out of the blue on Sunday morning and a 17 year old girl was in your house would you tell then her age?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> As I said, if you class a person that can go and live an independent life as a child... clearly we're just splitting hairs. I'm not even 10 years older than a 17 year old, is the thing.


 You should be mentally beyond her, you clearly aren't.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> As I said, if you class a person that can go and live an independent life as a child... clearly we're just splitting hairs. I'm not even 10 years older than a 17 year old, is the thing.


 For me is still a child, just because government says that she is allowed to do many different things that does not mean that I would shAg a 17 years old ffs I'm 29. 
OP is 55 and it makes things even worst, like I said tell yourself what you like and do what you feel, I have got my ethics and I am not going to change it nor I would be interested to someone that young either


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Bollocks. I've seen 17 year olds that could pass as a 20 year old, however I've never for the life of me seen to same apply to a 15 year old.


 think about all those blokes who go to Thailand to sha'g young girls, funny how people think its great but not on their

own doorstep....morals are fickle.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

banzi said:


> You should be mentally beyond her, you clearly aren't.


 lol mentally you are beyond every female. No differences there. Older ones just have had more dicks go through them.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> Are you saying a 15 year old cant pass for 17?
> 
> You are arguing against your own point of view if you are.
> 
> ...


 There's a huge difference in looking 2-3 years older and looking 5+ years older. As I said, it's not purely the fact that it's legal, it's also the fact that as a young adult man I can find a young adult woman sexually attractive.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> You should be mentally beyond her, you clearly aren't.


 Based on the fact that I'd sleep with her? The logic is strong in this one...


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

banzi said:


> Are you saying a 15 year old cant pass for 17?
> 
> You are arguing against your own point of view if you are.
> 
> ...


 come on this is off topic by a long shot! the imnotapervert guy is 26, lads are still immature minded at that age and a 17 year old girl is just part of the party scene. a 55 year old man is massively different as this should not be part of his party scene.

there has to be a moral cut off imo. mine would be 25 BUT again that is just my opinion.

its duranam who is the dirty fuka here!


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Don't understand what OP's age has anything to do with it. Girls look good to any male when they are in their prime, which could easily be 17 for some girls.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> For me is still a child, just because government says that she is allowed to do many different things that does not mean that I would shAg a 17 years old ffs I'm 29.
> OP is 55 and it makes things even worst, like I said tell yourself what you like and do what you feel, I have got my ethics and I am not going to change it nor I would be interested to someone that young either


 I suppose a few years down the line when I'm your age I'll probably begin to see a 17 year old as a child tbf, but I'm in my mid 20s currently. Obviously, when I'm 55, a 17 year old would be decades too young for me, wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

iamyou said:


> Don't understand what OP's age has anything to do with it. Girls look good to any male when they are in their prime, which could easily be 17 for some girls.


 because there has to be a moral cut off point or there would be no cut off point and people could then just use the she looks old enough as an excuse.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

coke said:


> come on this is off topic by a long shot! the imnotapervert guy is 26, lads are still immature minded at that age and a 17 year old girl is just part of the party scene. a 55 year old man is massively different as this should not be part of his party scene.
> 
> there has to be a moral cut off imo. mine would be 25 BUT again that is just my opinion.
> 
> *its duranam who is the dirty fuka here!*


 I am aware of that, im just fu**ing with him because he s getting a bit mixed up.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

iamyou said:


> *Don't understand what OP's age has anything to do with it.* Girls look good to any male when they are in their prime, which could easily be 17 for some girls.


 then you never will.

Would you like a 55 year old man sleeping with your 17 year old daughter?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I suppose a few years down the line when I'm your age I'll probably begin to see a 17 year old as a child tbf, but I'm in my mid 20s currently. Obviously, when I'm 55, a 17 year old would be decades too young for me, wouldn't even consider it.


 Mate if your are in your mid 20 I think is still doable but I will be 30 soon and I stopped seeing girls of those age doable quite some time ago, but then I am always been interested in women older than me, when I was 21 I was banging a 35 years old brasilian milf so to each their own, I thought you older don't know why :lol: 
I defo agree with you that 55 is a no no.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

This threads getting more attention than a 16 year old boy walking past duranmans window


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

banzi said:


> I am aware of that, im just fu**ing with him because he s getting a bit mixed up.


 fukin hell banzi YOU are a proper cent arent you! ha


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Plate said:


> This threads getting more attention than a 16 year old boy walking past duranmans window


 Have you been thinking that one up all night.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

coke said:


> come on this is off topic by a long shot! the imnotapervert guy is 26, lads are still immature minded at that age and a 17 year old girl is just part of the party scene. a 55 year old man is massively different as this should not be part of his party scene.
> 
> there has to be a moral cut off imo. mine would be 25 BUT again that is just my opinion.
> 
> its duranam who is the dirty fuka here!


 Exactly my point mate. I'm also finding it hilariously ironic that a middle aged man who clearly still has a lot of growing up to do is lecturing me, a guy in my mid 20s, who acts a lot more maturely and contributes a lot more to these forums than he ever will. He can be funny at times but I'd swear he was still in his late teens if I didn't know any better.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Exactly my point mate. I'm also finding it hilariously ironic that a middle aged man who clearly still has a lot of growing up to do is lecturing me, a guy in my mid 20s, who acts a lot more maturely and contributes a lot more to these forums than he ever will. He can be funny at times but I'd swear he was still in his late teens if I knew no better.


 Im just fu**ing with you mate, Im not being serious.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Exactly my point mate. I'm also finding it hilariously ironic that a middle aged man who clearly still has a lot of growing up to do is lecturing me, a guy in my mid 20s, who acts a lot more maturely and contributes a lot more to these forums than he ever will. He can be funny at times but I'd swear he was still in his late teens if I knew no better.


 nah mate he is just pulling the pee, banzi is one difficult guy but that is what makes him funny. He only frequents the off topic forum so all good in my eyes!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> Have you been thinking that one up all night.


 i came on and it said 76 more comments.. View?

then it hit me.. Like a 16 year olds schlong on Duran mans cheek..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

coke said:


> nah mate he is just pulling the pee, banzi is one difficult guy but that is what makes him funny. He only frequents the off topic forum so all good in my eyes!


 I do all my constructive work behind the scenes.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> Im just fu**ing with you mate, Im not being serious.


 Fair do's, sorry if that last post was a bit harsh then but I've had it from all angles here by others who were clearly being serious so it was a bit hard to distinguish so naturally I bit back a bit.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

weve got the go ahead to discuss a 55 year old man and his fixation with a child and yet if this was a religion thread it would have got locked pages back,all fckin wrong


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Fair do's, sorry if that last post was a bit harsh then but I've had it from all angles here by others who were clearly being serious so it was a bit hard to distinguish so naturally I bit back a bit.


 no worries mate, I never take anything to heart on here.

Its all good.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

coke said:


> nah mate he is just pulling the pee, banzi is one difficult guy but that is what makes him funny. He only frequents the off topic forum so all good in my eyes!


 Yeah, as I said to him I probably would have recognised it knowing him as I've been here a while, but what with the fact that I was being jumped on left and right I just assumed no humour was involved.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

vetran said:


> weve got the go ahead to discuss a 55 year old man and his fixation with a child and yet if this was a religion thread it would have got locked pages back,all fckin wrong


 maybe we need to say it was a 17 year old Muslim girl?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

I would 100% smash, albeit with a slightly immoral feeling and I have just turned 22....


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

this s**t got real


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> I would 100% smash, albeit with a slightly immoral feeling (workload allowing )and I have just turned 22....


 fixed


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Drogon said:


> I would 100% smash, albeit with a slightly immoral feeling and I have just turned 22....


 stick to cowgirl mate, your legs would buckle if you went doggy

x


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

vetran said:


> weve got the go ahead to discuss a 55 year old man and his fixation with a child and yet if this was a religion thread it would have got locked pages back,all fckin wrong


 while i agree on the moral age difference.

you do not have to be part of this discussion.

legally 17 is ok. if this was about a 15 year old then yes it should be closed and reported. since its not i think we should be allowed to discuss our feelings on the subject. i thinks its good to see how many people of a certain age have the same morals and thoughts on a very touchy subject.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

coke said:


> *while i agree on the moral age difference.*
> 
> *you do not have to be part of this discussion.*
> 
> legally 17 is ok. if this was about a 15 year old then yes it should be closed and reported. since its not i think we should be allowed to discuss our feelings on the subject. i thinks its good to see how many people of a certain age have the same morals and thoughts on a very touchy subject.


 i am voicing my opinion on this thread because i moraly disagree with the age gap its fckin sick


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

vetran said:


> i am voicing my opinion on this thread because i moraly disagree with the age gap its fckin sick


 good man, i thought you were voicing your opinion on us having a voice for our opinions!

anyway its good to see we think the same.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> Tthis s**t got real


 hahaha tune


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Just get a Asian woman

It's like having sex with little girls ?


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

duranman said:


> Would a 17 year old come onto Brad Pitt or Johnny Depp?.......


 are you comparing yourself to brad pitt and johnny depp now?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

workinprogress1 said:


> are you comparing yourself to brad pitt and johnny depp now?


 He would be the 17 year old in this scenario


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

banzi said:


>


 not really

all of his threads tend to go this way

i think it's pretty much expected by now


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Bollocks. I've seen 17 year olds that could pass as a 20 year old, however I've never for the life of me seen to same apply to a 15 year old.

































14.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

some 15 year olds already have a council flat and two kids lol!!

seriously though same could be said for a 17 year old, i think because of the internet todays 17 year old girls are more like (mentally anyway) to be like a a girl in her early 20's was 15 years ago

if you was say 26 max, she didnt declare her age, looked about 20, had her own gaff etc and and looked really pretty then you'd give her one without knowing her age, then i suppose if a couple of days later she declares she's 17 but has the mental age of a 22 year old and living the life of one i dunno, it might be a bit weird but it doesnt seem like total pervert territory in that scenario

there's a lot of difference between that type of 17 year old and one that is a year out of secondary school and has only ever slept with one guy and still living at home with her parents all innocent


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/261906-guy-gets-cucked-by-his-own-dad/?do=embed

Are both these threads revolving around the same set of people?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

duranman said:


> Would a 17 year old come onto Brad Pitt or Johnny Depp?.......


 When I was with my ex about 12 years ago.We sat down on a saturday night to watch the first of the "Pirates of the Caribbean " films.Johnny Depp was the lead actor as most will remember.Im presuming he was in his 40s at the time.The girls who were then 10,12 & 14, Were all transfixed and "very excitable" when Depp was onscreen.

Constant whispering and giggling, ensured during most of the film.Mostly about how "sexy" and "fit" Depp was.Even my insistence that he was old enough to be their fathers,

were met with protestations, and my obvious bewilderment at how charged the atmosphere had become, and the effect this 40 year old man was having on three young girls,was largely ignored.(I think mum was getting worked up too!)

Context, is the obvious most powerful factor.Would a 17 year old make sexual advances, towards an average, portly 40/50 year old male?

Not likely.However, if that man had a position of authority, fame etc.Then damn right some would.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

iamyou said:


> lol mentally you are beyond every female. No differences there. Older ones just have had more dicks go through them.


 Not true.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

In the greater scheme of things this guy on here who wrote that is just a sicko based on some of his other posts and in reference to that my personal thoughts of him being 55 and her 17 there's all kinds of reasons why it's wrong. But u lot arguing numbers I don't get it....u think 25 is ok with a 17 yr old...why?? Ur not talking relationship none of u ....ur talking banging smashing drilling business. Ur saying it's ok to have sex with her ...well in that case why does ur thought process think it's wrong for him..he only wants the same as u lot, get ya selves off on a number.


----------



## BTN BOY (May 13, 2014)

You pedo c**t. Hope you get caught and get ****ed in the ass in prison you fu**ing nonce!


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

You go away for a day and look what happens everybody's all gone mills n boons although there's no romance just naughty boys being naughty and everyone can sleep tight as I'm sure no oldys pulled any young ones last night (not legally any ways )


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Didn't Brad Pitt start dating Juliet Lewis when she was a kid and Johnny depp was banging that hairy arm pit French bird that sang about taxis


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Bollocks. I've seen 17 year olds that could pass as a 20 year old, however I've never for the life of me seen to same apply to a 15 year old.


 Quite a few years ago now, I was 21 a friend was 23, we were out in Rock City Manchester.

A girl chatted him up and they were getting on well all night. He ended up getting off with her, snogging, necking, etc.

Later he came over white as a sheet. She'd asked him how old he was. He said 23 and she'd said "oh you're only 10 years older than me then".

There was a group of about 8 of us and none of us had clocked as being underage.

Still, it's not like he was attracted to underage girls, since she looked at least 18 and, well, you have to be 18 to get in the club so not like you expect children to be in there.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

vetran said:


> weve got the go ahead to discuss a 55 year old man and his fixation with a child and yet if this was a religion thread it would have got locked pages back,all fckin wrong


 The religion threads only get locked if they get derailed to the point where it's just insults and abuse. So far this thread still has people maturely voicing sensible opinions without dragging it into the gutter.

There are many threads on UKM that personally I may not like or agree with, but that in itself isn't reason to lock them or prevent other members having the discussion.


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

Lorian said:


> The religion threads only get locked if they get derailed to the point where it's just insults and abuse. So far, this thread still has people voicing opinions.
> 
> There are many threads on UKM that personally I may not like or agree with, but that in itself isn't reason to lock them or prevent other embers having the discussion.


 And all I did was ask a question as an offshoot of what happened to that Labour politician. Never once have I stressed a dogmatic opinion and I feel the insecurities and prejudice of a few show their ignorance.

I personally LIVED with a 40 year old woman at 17. Nobody seemed to have a moral view on it then and don't think they would now....


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Plus no animals got hurt in the filming of this episode


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Whoops wrong forum

the laws the law and its politicians who make them


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

What age do you have to reach for it to be deemed that having sex with a legal/consensual female is immoral then?

You can get married and join the army at 16yr, but it's a big no no to have sex with a 17yr if you're over 30??


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> When they can vote and drink legally would be a start


 How old were you when first had sex, if don't mind me asking?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> 21


 No way!? Why the wait?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> I would 100% smash, albeit with a slightly immoral feeling and I have just turned 22....


 Talk like that...let's hope u never have 17 yr old in court needing u to defend her for any reason


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

coke said:


> while i agree on the moral age difference.
> 
> you do not have to be part of this discussion.
> 
> legally 17 is ok. if this was about a 15 year old then yes it should be closed and reported. since its not i think we should be allowed to discuss our feelings on the subject. i thinks its good to see how many people of a certain age have the same morals and thoughts on a very touchy subject.


 The only reason there is the same morals and feelings on this subject is it is outweighed by men have the same amount of women in here and it wouldn't be the same view. And as for this lot in here if their daughter was 17 coming home with a 55 yr old none of them would be agreeing at all so it's all bs really.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> How old were you when first had sex, if don't mind me asking?


 I was 19 and married ..I was a virgin until I got married....Pretty much same reason as miss M saw all my friends get used and knew that wasn't for me.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Talk like that...let's hope u never have 17 yr old in court needing u to defend her for any reason


 Don't do criminal, so never will. Also, why would a 17 year old need representing unless someone's committed a criminal offence against her (so don't get your point), she's legal and obliges by the same rules as all.

Also, what I talk like online, anonymously, is nothing to do with my work life etc...so stop using that same boring comment!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Don't do criminal, so never will. Also, why would a 17 year old need representing unless someone's committed a criminal offence against her (so don't get your point), she's legal and obliges by the same rules as all.
> 
> Also, what I talk like online, anonymously, is nothing to do with my work life etc...so stop using that same boring comment!!


 Phew at that!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Phew at that!


 What do you do for a living?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> I swear that's true.
> 
> Well I didn't want to lose it to someone I wasn't going out with a while and I had a lot of friends who did sleep with lads regularity and saw how they were spoken about.
> 
> not that it would have changed anything but being raised in an all male household made it a difficult time for lads to get over friendly either!


 Not many girls around like that these days :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> What do you do for a living?


 Where are we going with this??


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Talk like that...let's hope u never have 17 yr old in court needing u to defend her for any reason


 He's 22! Why do you have to take it to an unnecessary extreme?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> He's 22! Why do you have to it take to an unnecessary extreme?


 Extreme? How so?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Where are we going with this??


 You comment on mine all the time, I'd like to know yours.

if not, stop talking about my career.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Extreme? How so?


 Talking about representing a 17 y//o in court. What does that have to do with him talking about "smashing" a 17 y/o? Which at 22 is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> 21


 I like you more and more. Someone with morals and self respect. Good qualties to have.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> You comment on mine all the time, I'd like to know yours.
> 
> if not, stop talking about my career.


 I can because u discuss it on here ..I don't...


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

The older guys fail to understand that your daughter could be a cum guzzling whore. If she would go after a 55 year old there is a strong chance she gets DP-d regularly by younger guys. Don't think that's any better. You should blame yourself. That's your average 17 year old nowadays  and yes, I would go balls deep in your daughter. At least she'll get a good lay. I'm 26.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Talking about representing a 17 y//o in court. What does that have to do with him talking about "smashing" a 17 y/o? Which at 22 is perfectly acceptable.


 Ok extreme to u..not me. It was just a comment it's allowed.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> Thank you :blush:


 Have sex with me and we'll call it even. Skye can join in too if that's ok


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Ok extreme to u..not me. It was just a comment it's allowed.


 Likewise. To and fro the comments go.

Still don't see how your comment about him "smashing" a 17 y/o relates to him representing a 17 y/o in court.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

PaulB said:


> I like you more and more. Someone with morals and self respect. Good qualties to have.


 So avoiding one of the most pleasurable and desired things in this world means you have morals and self respect lol?

Nothing wrong with anyone over the age of 16 having sex with someone they are attracted to/have feelings for/are passionate with. You can sleep with a boyfriend/girlfriend at any age - you don't have to be DP'd by 10 guys just because you're younger etc.

Its got to be one of the most naive, stupid comments I've ever heard.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

duranman said:


> And all I did was ask a question as an offshoot of what happened to that Labour politician. Never once have I stressed a dogmatic opinion and I feel the insecurities and prejudice of a few show their ignorance.
> 
> I personally LIVED with a 40 year old woman at 17. Nobody seemed to have a moral view on it then and don't think they would now....


 Unless you were plowing your mum I don't think this counts


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> iamyou said:
> 
> 
> > The older guys fail to understand that your daughter could be a gum guzzling whore. If she would go after a 55 year old there is a strong chance she gets DP-d regularly by younger guys. Don't think that's any better. You should blame yourself. That's your average 17 year old nowadays  and yes, I would go balls deep in your daughter*. At least she'll get a good lay*. I'm 26.
> ...


We are good for us


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Likewise. To and fro the comments go.
> 
> Still don't see how your comment about him "smashing" a 17 y/o relates to him representing a 17 y/o in court.


 It's called harassment on the forum.

Ive mentioned my career before and now, she (along with a few others) jump at any chance to try and throw it in my face/troll/be disrespectful/rude etc etc (when I don't see how or why)

Happened maybe 50 times in the last 2-3 months, can't a mod do anything about that?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> Lol! Imagine if you managed to charm your way into two pairs or iron pants
> 
> Wishful thinking though


 It could happen one day, I am a happily unmarried man


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Drogon said:


> It's called harassment on the forum.
> 
> Ive mentioned my career before and now, she (along with a few others) jump at any chance to try and throw it in my face/troll/be disrespectful/rude etc etc (when I don't see how or why)
> 
> Happened maybe 50 times in the last 2-3 months, can't a mod do anything about that?


 He who plays the pipe, shall be pied.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Ah come on, I've quit doing it recently


 Hence others and not your name tagged, I don't hold grudges, it's fine ^_^


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Drogon said:


> It's called harassment on the forum.
> 
> Ive mentioned my career before and now, she (along with a few others) jump at any chance to try and throw it in my face/troll/be disrespectful/rude etc etc (when I don't see how or why)
> 
> Happened maybe 50 times in the last 2-3 months, can't a mod do anything about that?


 Don't push your luck


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Don't push your luck


 Thought I caught you in a good mood


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Thought I caught you in a good mood


 You did


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> You did


 Now you say it like its a past thing?

Long may your good mood continue on this fine Sunday


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

duranman said:


> And all I did was ask a question as an offshoot of what happened to that Labour politician. Never once have I stressed a dogmatic opinion and I feel the insecurities and prejudice of a few show their ignorance.
> 
> I personally LIVED with a 40 year old woman at 17. Nobody seemed to have a moral view on it then and don't think they would now....


 so you are creepy both ways around.

This 40 year must have had the personality of a fence post, why would a woman in her right mind be attracted to a child, and you at that, at 55 you are not right, heaven knows what you were like at 17.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> It's called harassment on the forum.
> 
> Ive mentioned my career before and now, she (along with a few others) jump at any chance to try and throw it in my face/troll/be disrespectful/rude etc etc (when I don't see how or why)
> 
> Happened maybe 50 times in the last 2-3 months, can't a mod do anything about that?


 hang on mate, every thread you join in has reference to how busy you are and not sleeping through studying, dont blame others for pulling your leg about it.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> hang on mate, every thread you join in has reference to how busy you are and not sleeping through studying, dont blame others for pulling your leg about it.


 Got ya


----------



## H5TON (Jan 10, 2016)

Well I told her to get into the back seat of the car cos the tinted windows would stop people seei....oh wait.

I mean i'd tell her to do one.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Likewise. To and fro the comments go.
> 
> Still don't see how your comment about him "smashing" a 17 y/o relates to him representing a 17 y/o in court.


 Well u won't because ur opposing the argument ..that's how it works so what ver the reason u wouldn't agree ....secondly I don't have to go Into detail just coz u wanna pick a row with me..same as sometimes iv quoted u and u ignored...it's ok


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> It's called harassment on the forum.
> 
> Ive mentioned my career before and now, she (along with a few others) jump at any chance to try and throw it in my face/troll/be disrespectful/rude etc etc (when I don't see how or why)
> 
> Happened maybe 50 times in the last 2-3 months, can't a mod do anything about that?


 Harassment? ...do me a Favour please! What u crying to the mod for?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Harassment? ...do me a Favour please! What u crying to the mod for?


 It was sarcastic...come on


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> It was sarcastic...come on


 But I ran out of ....smilies


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

lol epic thread.

what's the old saying?

if they're old enough to bleed...make 'em?

I joke, I joke :devil2:


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

banzi said:


> so you are creepy both ways around.
> 
> This 40 year must have had the personality of a fence post, why would a woman in her right mind be attracted to a child, and you at that, at 55 you are not right, heaven knows what you were like at 17.


 Very beautiful, as now....


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Well u won't because ur opposing the argument ..that's how it works so what ver the reason u wouldn't agree ....secondly I don't have to go Into detail just coz u wanna pick a row with me..same as sometimes iv quoted u and u ignored...it's ok


 It's normally how one validates their comment, by going into detail, but as you wish.

Why do you always think I'm rowing with you? It is, as you say, just an opposing opinion, not a row.


----------



## imtoosexy (Nov 15, 2015)

when i was 16 i came on to loads of older women and i ****ed one of them she was like 50 so was she bad?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

imtoosexy said:


> when i was 16 i came on to loads of older women and i ****ed one of them she was like 50 so was she bad?


 No she wasnt.However, Its likely to be considered good parenting.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

imtoosexy said:


> when i was 16 i came on to loads of older women and i ****ed one of them she was like 50 so was she bad?


 was she "like 50" or was she actually 50?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

imtoosexy said:


> when i was 16 i came on to loads of older women and i ****ed one of them she was like 50 so was she bad?


 God knows what she got from that....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> My guess 2 mins fumbling and a portion of severe disappointment for afters followed by pillow talk about Xbox or whatever it is 16 year old do these days


 I bet he turned his cap around backwards just before dove on her.


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> God knows what she got from that....


 The cobwebs cleaned out. For free.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> My guess 2 mins fumbling and a portion of severe disappointment for afters followed by pillow talk about Xbox or whatever it is 16 year old do these days


 Lol...prob about right...the worst thing is as some say a lot of young girls can look older with the help of makeup boys at 16 look 16 so...hmmm nah I don't get what she got from that.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

HakMat75 said:


> The cobwebs cleaned out. For free.


 Guess so


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

When i was first conceived after 10 years of semen cryopreservation i would rattle the other tubes out of the rack so id be picked by this time i was 11 years old and nearly 12 years when born or hatched cant remember but i do remember having all my teeth and a hairy back ,so at 17 i was 29.


----------



## levy (Dec 20, 2015)

had sex with at least ten women over 50 when i was 18 easy great time had by all


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

levy said:


> had sex with at least ten women over 50 when i was 18 easy great time had by all


 Gigolo?....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

duranman said:


> Gigolo?....


 are you still lurking around this thread desperately trying to get one more post for your wank bank?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Wouldn't even hesitate! 100% srs.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

he could be my dad


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

levy said:


> had sex with at least ten women over 50 when i was 18 easy great time had by all


 Wet dreams don't count.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

banzi said:


> so you are creepy both ways around.
> 
> This 40 year must have had the personality of a fence post, why would a woman in her right mind be attracted to a child, and you at that, at 55 you are not right, heaven knows what you were like at 17.


 He is a creepy ba$tard!

at 55 and having those thoughts about teenage girls?? Dirty old man


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Skye666 said:


> God knows what she got from that....


 Probably about fifty quid.


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

banzi said:


> I bet he turned *his cap* around backwards just before dove on her.


 snapback @banzi, we've been through this before....


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> if they're old enough to bleed...make 'em?
> 
> I joke, I joke :devil2:


 If there's grass on the wicket, lets play cricket :lol:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

RepsForJesus said:


> snapback @banzi, we've been through this before....


 HAHA that was a classic comment that day lol


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

herc said:


> HAHA that was a classic comment that day lol


 I was rather proud of it, yesterday was a 2016 revival


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Probably about fifty quid.


 blue rinse hair sorted for the year.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

if there is sexual attraction and they are legal in my eyes go for it.

only 25 myself so cant comment on being over 40 etc but id sleep with a 17 year old now, couldnt date one as we would have nothing in common but could easily have a casual sexual relationship with a 17 year old.


----------



## levy (Dec 20, 2015)

i am like 39 and def would if lucky enuf its like legal init?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

I think the one point that hasn't been bought up.. gorgeous 17 year old would come on to a 55 year old because..?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

superpube said:


> I think the one point that hasn't been bought up.. gorgeous 17 year old would come on to a 55 year old because..?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Varg said:


>


 Good point. Brb getting a better job.


----------

